# مصنع لانتاج النتروجين السائل و الاكسجين السائل



## الخليفة (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ... صديق لي يسأل عن معمل لإنتاج النتروجين السائل بالإضافة للاستفادة من الأكسجين السائل ...
ومبخر لملء الاسطوانات بالأكسجين الغازي ... باستطاعات ضخمة ...من لديه عناوين شركات عالمية في هذا المجال أو نصائح ...ولكم الشكر


----------



## Eng.Amir (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .
اخي العزيز هناك العديد من الشركات التي تجهز هذه المحطات,لكن سؤالي هل تريد نوع المحطة (cryogenic or PSL ) حيث ان الكرايوجنك يكون بنقاوة 99.9% اما البي اس ال يمون 93% وكل نوع له شكاته المختصة .


----------



## Eng.Amir (21 يناير 2009)

عذرا ( *يكون 93% وكل نوع له شركاته المختصة ).*


----------



## إبن البيطار (24 يناير 2009)

هناك شركة فرنسية الأكبر في العالم في هذا الميدان و هي : إير ليكيد Air liquide 
و هذا موقعها على الإنترنت : 
http://www.airliquide.com/


----------



## احمد مازن (13 يونيو 2009)

*الاوكسجين*

*يحتاج معمل الاوكسجين الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل ×××××××××××
التواصل يكون عبر المنتدى و يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات
*


----------



## احمد مازن (9 يوليو 2013)

للتواصل mazona6 @ yahoo . com01274493419


----------



## moamen84 (5 أغسطس 2013)

*Asu*



الخليفة قال:


> السلام عليكم ... صديق لي يسأل عن معمل لإنتاج النتروجين السائل بالإضافة للاستفادة من الأكسجين السائل ...
> ومبخر لملء الاسطوانات بالأكسجين الغازي ... باستطاعات ضخمة ...من لديه عناوين شركات عالمية في هذا المجال أو نصائح ...ولكم
> الشكر[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamada sultan (17 يونيو 2017)

*من فضلك اريد دورة تدريبية في صيانة وتشغيل وحدة انتاج الغازات الصناعية الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون*



احمد مازن قال:


> *يحتاج معمل الاوكسجين الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل ×××××××××××
> التواصل يكون عبر المنتدى و يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات
> *



من فضلك محتاج دورة تدريبية في صيانة وتشغيل وحدة انتاج الغازات الصناعية الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون السائل والمضغوط.. في أي مكان هذه الدورة


----------

